# stenciling



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Check out these crazy stencils the guys were working on Saturday.This interior has been going on for 2 1/2 weeks now.Originally slated for 5 guys 1 week.

Oh yea....we also went golfing Today


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

*more golf*

T-Time 7:40 we were finished by noon. The boys went fishin and I had to cut grass


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

Played Buckhorn last week over here in Valrico.

We had a soccer tourny this weekend 4 games so I missed out on the UNREAL weather.

That's a pretty cool job, stencils?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

a little long on the backswing there, but nice straight arm form. Looks like a long hitter.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Just posting the golf pics to tease our northern friends  That course was super tight with giant bunkers and water everywhere.Really tested your skills.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

You should of sent someone for a level........do they sell them in the south?


----------

